# Clan line & Harrison ships



## Torrens71 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am trying to find original or high resolution photos of Harrison & Clan line ships. My father served with the Harrison line from about 1935 till he was sunk in 39 or 40. He then went to the clan line. I am try to get hold of the photos to do up a poster of dads ships for the family. If any one can help with where the photos can be found or indeed if they have any it would be appreciated. Some of the ships that I'm after are
Clan Colquhoun
Clan Forbes
Clan Macillivray
Clan Mackinlay
Clan Maclachian
Clan Maclearn 
Clan Brodie
SS Custodian
SS Wander
SS Empire Trumpet
SS Lanarkshire

In anticipation
Thanks rob


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Torrens71 said:


> I am trying to find original or high resolution photos of Harrison & Clan line ships. My father served with the Harrison line from about 1935 till he was sunk in 39 or 40. He then went to the clan line. I am try to get hold of the photos to do up a poster of dads ships for the family. If any one can help with where the photos can be found or indeed if they have any it would be appreciated. Some of the ships that I'm after are
> Clan Colquhoun
> Clan Forbes
> Clan Macillivray
> ...


Have you tried www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Further to above Go to http://www.photoship.co.uk Old ship picture gallerias
"C" pages 32/33


----------



## tollers (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello Rob,

My late father served on the Lanarkshire in 1942-43, I have a copy of the ships log from that voyage, she called at New York and then on to New Zealand & Australia.. 

Regards
Mike


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

my first trip to sea was on clan maclay as junior and its motor was doxford my first job on her was toshut the cocks on top plates the second turned the engine over i nearly messed my pants then ihad to run along the top plates turn off all the cocks bang on the deck very loud with my shifter where it told the second we are ready for starting it stuck with me all my life how scared i was it was babtisium by fire no namby pamby control rooms or air condition but great times


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

by the way i saild with t&j and clan line and t&c harison london great companys great ships loved the life hard but good?


----------

